# Is "Slerae nonicteric" a bullet under 97 ""



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 20, 2010)

Doc is examing the patient's eyes and states this. Does anyone know if this is a bullet under 97 guidelines or not? What excactly is the doc doing? Thanks for your help!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 20, 2010)

This would fall under eyes...Examination of pupils and irises (eg, reaction to light and accommodation, size and
symmetry)

The physician is looking for a yellow tint of the eyes which could be a sign of jaundice.

Example below...

http://library.med.utah.edu/WebPath/CINJHTML/CINJ049.html


----------

